# Best Hydration pack without a sweaty back?



## kidhaulinbike (Sep 26, 2007)

Ive had a older camelbak for 5years. Works but its getting old and beat up.

I liked everything about it except that it had no ventilation on the back surface so my back would be a puddle of sweat after a ride. While its probably impossible to keep the back fully dry, I wanted something with better air flow.

Out of the new models 2010 or 2011, what do you guys use or recommend from 1st hand experience? I need a pak for 1-3hr rides that holds a spare, pump/tools.

Thanks for your input.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

Check out Deuter and Vaude packs, they both have mesh back that keeps the main pack off your back so there is like half inch of space between your back and the pack.
I got one of each over the Winter (chainlove deals) so haven't had a chance to use them yet.


----------



## boomn (Jul 6, 2007)

Lots of good options now, as the companies seem to have finally understood the importance of that kind of ventilation. I have a couple Camelbaks and a Hydrapak all with great ventilation. My main pack is a Camelbak Mule and it feels good in our California summers

That said, the single biggest difference I've found is not the pack but the shirt. Anything cotton will just hold on to the sweat and get clingy, esp where the pack makes contact, but a good wicking fabric will pull some of that moisture away even from under the contact points and makes everything feel much better. It's a pretty cheap upgrade too, as my $10 wicking shirts from Target have worked great for me for years now


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

Deuter, Ergon or Osprey. They have models that keep the pack off your back, allowing air to flow in between. 

I've had the Deuter Race X Air for about a year now. Very well designed pack, works well, and it does keep you cooler.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*same here*



boomn said:


> Lots of good options now, as the companies seem to have finally understood the importance of that kind of ventilation. I have a couple Camelbaks and a Hydrapak all with great ventilation. My main pack is a Camelbak Mule and it feels good in our California summers
> 
> That said, the single biggest difference I've found is not the pack but the shirt. Anything cotton will just hold on to the sweat and get clingy, esp where the pack makes contact, but a good wicking fabric will pull some of that moisture away even from under the contact points and makes everything feel much better. It's a pretty cheap upgrade too, as my $10 wicking shirts from Target have worked great for me for years now


This is right on.

The fancy shmancy ventilation helps in the hot weather, but even w/o a pack on, the cotton shirt is just soaked.


----------



## dp2315 (Aug 22, 2005)

I agree with boomn, most all packs have good ventilation today, but the shirt choice makes all the difference. I live in an area where summer days are commonly 105 to 110 degrees and sometimes hotter. If I wear a cotton t-shirt, it's gonna be drenched on the back no matter what I do, but shirts from underarmour amongst other similar materials have really helped keep things dry.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

As long as the pack sits directly on your back, it will cause sweaty back no matter what type of shirt you wear.


----------



## kidhaulinbike (Sep 26, 2007)

That is very true.. cotton kills for mtn biking.

Do you guys recommend any specific model? Any new features that have come out in the last year I should know about?


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

I've been pleased with a hydrapak. Mine is the predecessor to the Big Sur and has four pads on it that keep an arched shell off your back. I'm sure there are other good ones, as mentioned. Check the Reviews section.

Short Review: http://geartested.wordpress.com/2010/06/23/hydrapak-big-sur-preliminary-review/

On Sale: http://www.blueskycycling.com/view_..._medium=feed&utm_campaign=GoogleProductSearch


----------



## K2Lambo666 (Oct 4, 2010)

the camelback alpine explorer has a good back air director thingy..i have it and love it..kinda big for most people but i like it since i can fit my multi tool, tubes, snacks,shingaurds etc in it for each ride its not too heavy. just depends what you carry in it. http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/HY273A00-Camelbak+Alpine+Explorer+Pack.aspx


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

boomn said:


> Lots of good options now, as the companies seem to have finally understood the importance of that kind of ventilation. I have a couple Camelbaks and a Hydrapak all with great ventilation. My main pack is a Camelbak Mule and it feels good in our California summers
> 
> That said, the single biggest difference I've found is not the pack but the shirt. Anything cotton will just hold on to the sweat and get clingy, esp where the pack makes contact, but a good wicking fabric will pull some of that moisture away even from under the contact points and makes everything feel much better. It's a pretty cheap upgrade too, as my $10 wicking shirts from Target have worked great for me for years now


+1:thumbsup: , but if you don't want the pack to touch your back just try out Ergon.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

Ergon is expensive, but Chainlove.com has the Vaude hydration pack right now for $49.
That and Deuter has been showing up lately.
On sale price at speedgoat for the Vaude pack is $109.
http://www.speedgoat.com/Catalog.aspx/Browse?Cat=C36&Prod=21967


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

I've heard great things about the Dueter and Ergon but never used either. I did get a Camelbak Mule NV this year and that is light years ahead of the regular Mule in terms of ventilation. I also have a Dakine APEX, which is a high volume pack that offers good ventilation as well. The Apex fits me very well too, although it's huge, it never feels too big. 

FWIW, I live in Texas where it is hot six months out of the year and over 95 F most of the those days.


----------



## STT GUY (May 19, 2009)

Strafer said:


> Check out Deuter and Vaude packs, they both have mesh back that keeps the main pack off your back so there is like half inch of space between your back and the pack.
> I got one of each over the Winter (chainlove deals) so haven't had a chance to use them yet.


These are both great packs.

I am using an Osprey currently and it is outstanding but my back gets a bit damp.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

kidhaulinbike said:


> That is very true.. cotton kills for mtn biking.
> 
> Do you guys recommend any specific model? Any new features that have come out in the last year I should know about?


Lezyne has a couple well made packs w/ ventilation. There's an insert you can bend and shape to hold the pack off your back. The bladder blows but you can just drp in another


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

Bottles.

Game set match.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

I've tried the Deuter packs with suspended mesh for hiking- they work okay but compromise a bit on internal space. I can't say if this happens with their biking packs.

Packs that I own that ventilate well:

Deuter Attack. Low capacity pack with back armouring. Pads suspend the pack about half an inch off your back and airflow is remarkably good (much better than normalpacks).

Wingnut. Like wearing a fanny pack as most of your back is left exposed. Very good ventilation.

Ergon. Despite having a bulky looking harness, this pack is indistinguisable from my Wingnut in terms of ventilation.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

womble said:


> Wingnut. Like wearing a fanny pack as most of your back is left exposed. Very good ventilation.


Ditto. Love my Wingnut.

Yes, I sell them, but the great thing about being a one man shop, is I get to sell what I find actually works well, lasts longer, and does things better than other stuff I've tried.

Contrasted against working for a huge shop, where I need to sell what my boss wants me to sell because he likes the rep, or the product is part of what a certain rep group carries, and he gets better terms by selling more from that group, or got a sick deal on by buying $10K worth of closeouts that he now has to unload to get his $ back......


----------



## mountaindavis (Jun 18, 2010)

The newest version of the camelbaks are pretty good--called the NV option, which has a mesh back with flow vents. Nothing keeps me 100% dry, even when I don't have a pack on, but it sure helps.


----------



## gdlals (Mar 3, 2008)

I've had a Deuter Race X II for a few years now and it's awesome. Very good ventilation, it's pretty light, and the bladder is really good.


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

Octane XCT. I ditched camelbaks for a bottles for a while, b/c they bounced too much and my back stayed drenched. But bottles got annoying, having to stop or wait until things got less bumpy. I wanted a wingnut but they were too expensive for me, considering you have to purchase bladder separately (which might or might not fit). 

I love the Octane XCT, though I haven't ridden it in brutal heat yet like last summer. Very small profile, doesn't bounce like my previous pak, and has enough storage for keys, wallet, phone, tube, etc, in the side wings. The side pockets make it easy to retrieve things -- phone, snacky-cakes, etc -- while riding, too, which I like. 

$60 shipped from runningwarehouse (look for 15% off coupons at retailmenot).


----------



## finerbiner (Nov 5, 2004)

Look for a pack that touches your back the least. Or has the smallest footprint. Ventilation or not, any part that touches you will be soaked if you are actually riding not cruising. Even in the winter.


----------



## solitone (Apr 27, 2011)

boomn said:


> Lots of good options now, as the companies seem to have finally understood the importance of that kind of ventilation. I have a couple Camelbaks and a Hydrapak all with great ventilation.


Hi, what Hydrapak model do you have?


----------



## 4567890 (Nov 10, 2006)

I have the Camelbak H.A.W.G NV and it has really good ventilation for the back (small pads with spacing between them). It's big enough to carry everything you need, but small enough to not be so burdensome.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Another with good things to say about the Camelbak MULE NV. Definitely the best Camelbak I have owned (and I have had several over the years).

Lezyne has one (the 'Svelte') with a moldable spine that you can shape to your back. A friend has been trying one and likes it:

http://www.lezyne.com/products/hydration/hydration/svelte


----------



## jbourne84 (Apr 8, 2010)

I bought the new Camelbak MULE NV this year, hoping the ventilation would be noticable but i really dont think it does a whole lot, if anything. however if you live in a drier climate it might be more noticeable... i ride in new england and the humidity is probably a big factor.

The NV back panel is essentially the same idea as the regular mule with a mesh cover over it. Those vaude packs with the stretched mesh look like they might be more successful, they keep the pack about an inch away from your skin... but i dont think they have any 'Mule' size models with it.


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

I have the camelbak mule nv model 2010 and most if the time my back is soaked. I wear cotton most of the time @~100°F, though. But even with some Fox jerseys stuff my back is sweaty. And the NV stuff steals a lot of useful space in the pack.

But in the end if you ask me, I'll still go for the ventilation enhancements.


----------



## Spartan14 (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.ospreypacks.com/en/group/osprey_hydraulics/manta_series

A little big but the space between your back and the water looks promising.

Or lose the ventilation and go with 
http://www.ospreypacks.com/en/group/osprey_hydraulics/raptor_series


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I have a Deuter Race X Air. It helps that is has the separate part that is on your back and not the actual pack. Your back will still get sweaty though but it's alot nicer. Comes with a 2 liter bladder (good bladder). I was able to fit a 3 liter Camelbak bladder in it no problem, picked up the Camelbak because that's what the shop had (nice bladder too).


----------



## Intense_MoFo (Apr 17, 2011)

4567890 said:


> I have the Camelbak H.A.W.G NV and it has really good ventilation for the back (small pads with spacing between them). It's big enough to carry everything you need, but small enough to not be so burdensome.


+1.....thats what i have and love it


----------

